# :::: GIAC Specials at FIXXTUNING for AUDI's, FREE install plus 5% off, ends Feb. 24th, 2007 ::::



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

:::: GIAC Specials at FIXXTUNING for AUDI's, FREE install plus 5% off, ends Feb. 24th, 2007 ::::

For a limited time only take advantage of this special at FixxTuning, never have we had a special on GIAC that lasts SO long! Here are some examples of the savings...
*Audi 2.0T X-Plus* - Reg. Price $600 installed.. on *SPECIAL for $522.50 installed*!!
*Audi 1.8T X-Plus* - Reg. Price $545 installed.. on *SPECIAL for $470.25 installed*!!
*Audi 2.7T V6* - Reg. Price $645 installed.. on *SPECIAL for $565.25 installed*!!
*Audi 4.2L V8* - Reg. Price $645 installed.. on *SPECIAL for $565.25 installed*!!

** ALL additional programs will also be 5% off including the handheld flash loader. **

*NOTE:* 
This special only applies *ONLY to AUDI* cars with FLASHABLE ECU's. Plug in or solder chips are not included.
*Length of Sale:*
This sale will be running until Feb. 24th, 2007.
*Tax:*
All Florida customers will be charged 7% Florida Sales tax.
*Shipping:*
For details on shipping us your ECU please visit our online catalog: http://shop.fixxtuning.com. Please note that 2.0T ECUs MUST be flashed in the car and cannot be shipped to us to be bench flashed. 
*Payment:*
We accept VISA/Mastercard/Discovers and Paypal. All website orders can be done directly through our online catalog open 24/7 http://shop.fixxtuning.com. Simply click any of the product links above to go directly to our online catalog... Or call us at 727-388-6960 to place your order over the telephone.
*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 727-388-6960
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website::* http://www.fixxtuning.com
Any questions, feel free to PM me or call at 727-388-6960


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: :::: GIAC Specials at FIXXTUNING for AUDI's, FREE install plus 5% of ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: :::: GIAC Specials at FIXXTUNING for AUDI's, FREE install plus 5% of ... ([email protected])*


----------

